# Baxi Solo 2 - no pilot light



## summer00 (7 Sep 2009)

We have a problem with our Baxi Solo 2. It is set to turn on by a timer which works but only the Bolier and Fan light turn on not the pilot or the burner light.  It was working fine until yesterday.
I have tried to re light it by turning the boiler thermostat control knob fully to the OFF position marked '0 ' then waited 5 seconds and then turn the thermostat on again but nothing happens.
Any suggestions as we currently have no hot water!


----------



## bren1916 (7 Sep 2009)

I had a similar problem a few months ago and a couple of possibles:
Does you boiler fire up for central heating?

1. The timerclock itself could be faulty ( this was my problem even though it was fairly new).
2. The valve which alternates between your hot water and space heating systems could be stuck/faulty.

Hope it helps..


----------



## summer00 (7 Sep 2009)

Thanks, I actually used the radiator heating for the first time on Friday and then it stopped working Saturday/Sunday so not sure if this had something to do with it. 

Can I fix either of these things myself? 

An engineer is coming out but not until Thursday so until then we don't have any hot water!


----------



## DGOBS (7 Sep 2009)

If the fan is running but no flame, but it does spark, most likely the air pressure switch is faulty, or the venturi or flue is blocked 9or has a split pipe)

last possibly, sometimes with these boilers I have seen the fan 'partlially' fail and not generate enough pressure to acitviate the pressure switch and need replacing

NOTE: most solos have electronic ignition, so no pilot


----------

